# The perfect human face



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

*delete*

delete


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's very symmetrical.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why is it on SAS (or maybe its society in general) do we feel the need to label things "the best" or "most perfect" when this doesnt even really exist in reality? I am not talking so much about your post, Jinnix, but rather in general, various threads I see on SAS. There is no perfect face because there are millions of people with millions of different tastes. The face is pretty but perfect? Depends on one's tastes. Attractiveness is in the eye of the beholder. And attractiveness isnt always based on just one's appearance.

Best summed up in this movie quote:



> You know how someone's appearance can change the longer you know them? How a really attractive person, if you don't like them, can become more and more ugly; whereas someone you might not have even have noticed... that you wouldn't look at more than once, if you love them, can become the most beautiful thing you've ever seen. All you want to do is be near them.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Penny said:


> Why is it on SAS (or maybe its society in general) do we feel the need to label things "the best" or "most perfect" when this doesnt even really exist in reality? I am not talking so much about your post, Jinnix, but rather in general, various threads I see on SAS. There is no perfect face because there are millions of people with millions of different tastes. The face is pretty but perfect? Depends on one's tastes. Attractiveness is in the eye of the beholder. And attractiveness isnt always based on just one's appearance.
> 
> Best summed up in this movie quote:


Yeah "perfect face" was their words, not mine. Regardless I'm sure we can agree on one thing, she's not ugly. Too bad she isn't real


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

There are bunch of girls with insanely cute faces and they have 'flaws'. If by perfect they mean everything is completely proportional and symmetric then sure...it's basically perfect in those regards. That doesn't make it the most attractive face though, although as Penny was saying there is no such thing anyway as 'the best'.

This reminded me of when a computer program ranked the Quarterbacks in the NFL based on attractiveness :lol Ridiculous and sad.


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

first thoughts:

she's white, caucasian, northwestern european looking in terms of her features.

any coincidence that particular group has been pretty dominant over the last little bit of human history...?


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

She looks perfect, for sure, but I've seen prettier girls.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Taija said:


> She looks perfect, for sure, but I've seen prettier girls.


:ditto

This one just doesn't convince me. First of all, she's caucasian. The bias seems a little odd to me.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :ditto
> 
> This one just doesn't convince me. First of all, she's caucasian. The bias seems a little odd to me.


You shouldn't worry about race so much.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I think she's pretty,but a little blah.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't like her hair. am i only allowed to look at her face?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Jinnix said:


> You shouldn't worry about race so much.


:con All I'm saying is, that this is considered the "perfect face" is really subjective, and yes, race can have a lot to do with that. If all we're talking about is symmetry, then there's no need to discuss race. But when saying that the study was "analyzing what features are found to be attractive," then the fact that she's caucasian seems a bit biased to me (and I'm caucasian myself). I could be wrong, but that is just my perception.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

She looks like one of the many girls at my college.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

She has a very nice attractive face. But there are other girls out there who would look like her or prettier i think


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:sus no such thing as the perfect face. Not saying that shes ugly but i have seen plenty better. That might just be a preference of mine. Everyone is different.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well she's definitely attractive. She has that girl next door look.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

She OK, but I've seen many girls who are, in my opinion, more beautiful than she is.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :con All I'm saying is, that this is considered the "perfect face" is really subjective, and yes, race can have a lot to do with that. If all we're talking about is symmetry, then there's no need to discuss race. But when saying that the study was "analyzing what features are found to be attractive," then the fact that she's caucasian seems a bit biased to me (and I'm caucasian myself). I could be wrong, but that is just my perception.


remember, people were asked about what was their opinion of the perfect face, not so much the face of the person they'd fall in love with. In other words, it could be the case that some people chose features that are deemed by society to be attractive. (I.e. a socially constructed ideal, which means that the perfect face will be different in the future)

Personally, I think this girl is super attractive (as are many women). Those that don't think she's all that, probably haven't visualized her with makeup and wearing a miniskirt


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

She looks like my sister.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :con All I'm saying is, that this is considered the "perfect face" is really subjective, and yes, race can have a lot to do with that. If all we're talking about is symmetry, then there's no need to discuss race. But when saying that the study was "analyzing what features are found to be attractive," then the fact that she's caucasian seems a bit biased to me (and I'm caucasian myself). I could be wrong, but that is just my perception.


I agree 100%. She's also female. My description of what would be considered attractive wouldn't include her being a female. Did they only ask straight men and lesbians what they thought was attractive?

And she just looks "regular" to me. There's nothing wrong with her, but there's nothing really "stand out" about her either.

She does look really young though. Is the most attractive person in the world a fourteen year old girl? Someone call Chris Hansen.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

When McDonalds was in its infancy, they did a survey to find out what people wanted on their burgers. The top choices were pickles, catsup, and mustard (and maybe onions??). That's what went on the burgers. Very few people asked for that combination, but rather, showed a preference for the parts that make it up.

So her face is a McDonald's hamburger. K?


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

She has very good features, but is nowhere _near_ being perfect. Also, I'm not sure by "perfect" they mean skin color. Could be just the shape of the face.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Much better face:


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

The first girl is rather "plain jane-ish" for my tastes. If I crossed her on the street I wouldn't even think to give a second look.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This post reminded me of this joke:

First the Lord made man in the Garden of Eden. 
Then he said to himself, "There's something he's needing.'" 
After casting about for a suitable pearl, 
He kept messing around and created a girl. 
Two beautiful legs, so long and so slender, 
Round, slim, and firm, and ever so tender. 
Two lovely hips to increase his desire, 
And rounded and firm to bring out the fire. 
Two lovely breasts, so full and so proud, 
Commanding his eyes, as he whispers aloud. 
Two lovely arms, just aching to bless you, 
And two loving hands, to soothe and caress you. 
Soft, cascading hair hung down over her shoulder, 
And two dreamy eyes, just to make him grow bolder. 
'Twas made for a man, just to make his heart sing. 
Then he added a mouth. 
Ruined the whole damn thing!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

"She" is pretty but def not perfect. Maybe her face is perfect proportion-wise or something but I work with girls I think are prettier.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Jinnix said:


> Note this woman doesn't actually exist. This face was digitally created after a comprehensive study analyzing what features are found to be attractive


I think I've read the study that this picture is based on. If I remember correctly, it wasn't made by analyzing what features are found to be attractive. Rather, the photo is supposed to be a composite 'averaging' of many other random faces of women.

The gist of the study was that we find normalized features to be attractive.... not that the picture above is what epitomizes perfection.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Well, it's easy to criticize this idea (though I think she looks pretty good), but we make the same mistake all the time in other areas. We take something that says "this result was calculated to be optimal under a certain data set and statistical assumptions" and we say "this is a perfect result." Look at the meltdown of the banks, the car companies, etc.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

http://seedmagazine.com/news/2006/10/beauty_is_in_the_processingtim.php

http://www.uni-regensburg.de/Fakult...chologie/Psy_II/beautycheck/english/index.htm

Attractiveness seems to do with being able to quickly process a person's face - average faces are apparently easier to process and categorise. Oh and average faces are also apparently indicative of good health. In the other site it talks about the condition of the skin - the smoother and less flawed the skin the more attractive a person is perceived to be.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It looks like they made a composite of female Aryans.

Is it wrong to only include a white girl and not include a black female/male, yellow female/male, brown female/male, etc?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think it matters about what race she is. If you put symmetrical features that are in good proportion on any person they are going to be attractive. This was just an example of that. The links that were provided also didn't say anything about the face being "perfect". That was just the OP's words.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

SaigeJones said:


> She looks like one of the many girls at my college.


Ditto. She looks like everyone, in my opinion. Boring. I would much rather look like me than her.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

she resembles Casey Anthony


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not diggin' it. Utterly boring jawline and cheekbones.

*digs into his vast collection of loli to find something better*

Here's an average everyday girl who happens to be about ten times hotter. Her face simply has a better shape. Just goes to show that if you take all the best attributes and smash them together you don't necessarily get something pretty. Uniqueness counts for something.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Ten times hotter?! Really, person86. She looks almost identical to the first girl.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Her features are in place and her skin is really flawless. Geez, but she really is that plain jane that took great care of herself and she reminds me of a colleague. 

Her features are also symmetrical and her skin is really flawless but somehow her whole face just gives off a 'plain jane' vibe which I can't explain really well because I ain't into aesthetics.

What can I conclude from this?

She actually took care of herself enough to look 'groomed' enough that is almost close to 'perfection'


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Rufus said:


> Ten times hotter?! Really, person86.


Yeah, I actually think the first girl is more attractive, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol okay guys, the pic is a front flat shot with no make-up, no smile, no angle, you get no personality showing through in that shot. Even the hair is boring. Give her an angle, a smile, and do something with her hair and you'll add some flash to that pic.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it all boils down to symmetry. Symmetry is always thought to be the base of beauty.

A lot of the time, I think that flaws improve a woman's beauty. Eyes a bit too big, eyebrows too thick, thin lips, etc. They add uniqueness, and look more human than the perfectly symmetrical face does. It's odd, because there's a sense in my head of "Greek beauty" (symmetry), and while it is impressive, the statues the Greeks produced don't look real, because they're flawless. More suited to depicting gods (ideal male/female) than real people, I guess.

It's okay if nobody followed that, I didn't quite follow it myself.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The face is very symmetrical. In fact, it's almost too symmetrical. It's so flawless it seems boring and almost inhuman.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

shyvr6 said:


> Yeah, I actually think the first girl is more attractive, but that's just my opinion.


No, mine's cheeks are better... sorry


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Well I don't see a picture of the man I love on there, so I can only conclude that it is not the perfect human face!!

BTW: What about those statues - one time (on another board) I posted a picture of a statue of Antinous that I loved so much, and guys made fun of the... parts. I guess it made them feel superior or something.


----------



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

Jinnix said:


> Note this woman doesn't actually exist. This face was digitally created after a comprehensive study analyzing what features are found to be attractive, I'll try to find the article. I think they might be on to something, her face is almost hypnotizing. I think its that I can't find any flaws.


 She doesn't have blonde hair. Thats a flaw. But seriously though her hair is a mess. Her face is nice though.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Actually, I didn't see anything mentioned in the articles that were linked of this being 'perfect.' Just a study further elaborating on the idea that people tend to find "prototypical faces" (those with average features) to be attractive. And that these faces are pleasing to the eye because they're simple for the brain to process. Nothing new there.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lonelysoul1980 said:


> first thoughts:
> 
> she's white, caucasian, northwestern european looking in terms of her features.
> 
> any coincidence that particular group has been pretty dominant over the last little bit of human history...?


Yeah, I noticed that too. To a white guy of German ancestry like me she'd be rated as very attractive, though she looks to be about half my age.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I'd trade my face for that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

She's perfect in white's eyes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate her hair but her face is pretty.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha, it seems a lot of people don't like the hair, but I think they made her hair like that so it doesn't influence how the face looks. Plus, there are tons of different styles so it's best just to leave it pulled back.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

she just looks like the average girl to me


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, the hair is supposed to look like that. The fuzzyness is to kindof blur everything and cause you to only focus on the face. I've seen similar stuff on several websites.

I like her nose.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

She looks like that girl Pam on The Office. I think facial expressions also influence attractiveness. You cannot see that here.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

she looks too plain that it makes me bored lookin at the picture


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i think she is attractive....however, i'd need to see her smile to get a true judgement. i typically am attracted to women with a nice smile. she actually kind of looks like someone i know (only a little in her eyes, i guess).


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

I like how it's a girl haha.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

She's bland like khaki pants and Coldplay music. There isn't anything about that face that would offend most people's tastes, but its nothing spectacular either. Its a face created by market research.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

She actually looks a little like Grace Kelly. Don't you think so?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Yeah, the hair is supposed to look like that. The fuzzyness is to kindof blur everything and cause you to only focus on the face. I've seen similar stuff on several websites.


I assumed the hair was a mess because the image appears to be produced from the faces of several different women, hence the disappearing cowrie shell necklace, etc. No idea though.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

She reminds me of Melissa Joan Hart (Sabrina The Teenage witch).

(Don't let that baby slip out of your hand, Melissa.)


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

shes really pretty dont get me wrong,but not what you would expect putting all the best attributes into one face


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

She has all the right features individually, but put together, it's too plain looking and not a face you'd remember. Not a face that stands out in the crowd.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jinnix said:


>


Personally I think if you take "perfection" out of the equation the beauty of this gal is that she looks great without anything "done" to her. She very average & all it would take is a tiny bit of make-up, a simple hairdo, & a smile to make her shine. There are plenty of gals that would have a hell of a time showing their faces in plain form but look quite nice done up. This gal has both options, blend in the crowd when plain or standout when done up, therein lies the beauty.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

Red Sun said:


> I like how it's a girl haha.


Heheh, I was wondering how long it'd take for someone to mention that. Caucasian-ness and youthfulness aside...What about the perfect male? What about mixing both men and women to create a 'true' perfect human face (which by the nature of humanity would probably have to be androgynous)?

I also think that second 'perfect face' (the brunette with brown eyes) is much, much prettier than the first.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd tap that.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

She looks hot because she looks human, some girls are just so hot that they don't even look human. This girl has the perfect blend of humanity and hotness in one.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

She looks a bit like Amy Grant in this album cover...


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Ashram said:


> What about mixing both men and women to create a 'true' perfect human face (which by the nature of humanity would probably have to be androgynous)?


Now that would be interesting! Though likely it would be even plainer and probably not nearly as attractive.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ashram said:


> What about the perfect male?


Sorry, I been meaning to post a pic, but I was too busy looking in the mirror, hehe j/k.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Penny said:


> Why is it on SAS (or maybe its society in general) do we feel the need to label things "the best" or "most perfect" when this doesnt even really exist in reality?


Says who?


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

There's no such thing as universally perfect because everyone likes different things.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

She looks like every girl these days.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

her eyebrows don't match...that really bothers me


----------



## thesceptic (Nov 2, 2008)

Attraction isn't objective.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

he looks like the girl


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

*Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. . .*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

polythene said:


> http://english.pravda.ru/science/tech/22-05-2006/80712-beauty-0
> 
> Apparently this is the face of the perfect man. It looks like a mug shot.


Yeah, I don't think he's attractive in the slightest.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

That guy looks like a 13 year old boy. Is that what women really like?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen that girl thousands of times on the subway....


People need to get over perfection. Everyone is so superficial. Seriously, who took the time to make this study? Who cares?

(No offense to the OP)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks she's average? I probably see over 20 prettier girls every day at college.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

she is perfect in every way one could be in terms of looks, i would trade my girlfriend for her 

god himself couldnt do a better job


----------



## moso (Jan 25, 2008)

I work with lots of girls who are way hotter than her.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think the face was made to represent the hottest looking girl on the planet. It was made to show what the basic features are that we find attractive.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> I don't think the face was made to represent the hottest looking girl on the planet. It was made to show what the basic features are that we find attractive.


Woohoo! Someone who realizes the point haha.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

'Average' faces are supposedly more attractive because they indicate good genes. Facial symmetry and proportionate features mean that the person is healthy which is why, at a basic level, people perceive them as attractive. I think the girl is meant to be the 'picture of health'.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Dothan said:


> she is perfect in every way one could be in terms of looks, i would trade my girlfriend for her
> 
> god himself couldnt do a better job


You don't deserve a girlfriend.



Red Sun said:


> Woohoo! Someone who realizes the point haha.


I think most people understood. It's still ridiculous/untrue. Perfection doesn't exist and this girl is very common, hence why this study is idiotic (part of it, at least).


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Drella said:


> Yeah, I don't think he's attractive in the slightest.


Oh, I qhuite like that "perfect male" face. It looks rather feminine though, oddly. I like this face better


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Oh, I qhuite like that "perfect male" face. It looks rather feminine though, oddly. I like this face better


Oooh, he's hawt  Reminds me of one of my old Psychology lecturers. The perfect male face is really feminine and looks a lot like the perfect female face, strangely!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I wonder why we even use the word perfect if perfection supposedly does not exist. What's the point of an adjective if it cannot be used to refer to anything? Is it used just to piss on everyone's parade? 

"You think you're so good, but you're not perfect. hah hah!" Well, if perfection does not exist, then the prior sentence is utterly fatuous. It would be like telling someone they're not Santa Claus.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know if perfection exists, but I think it's a good way to define things that are so close to perfection the only way to describe it would be to call it perfect.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Perfection exists.

10/10 is a perfect score. You can pitch a perfect game. Some musicians have perfect pitch.

It just means there is no way to make something better, given a certain criteria. If blue eyes are considered the best eyes, then you can have perfect eyes. If straight teeth are considered the best teeth, then you can have perfect teeth. etc.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> I wonder why we even use the word perfect if perfection supposedly does not exist. What's the point of an adjective if it cannot be used to refer to anything? Is it used just to piss on everyone's parade?
> 
> "You think you're so good, but you're not perfect. hah hah!" Well, if perfection does not exist, then the prior sentence is utterly fatuous. It would be like telling someone they're not Santa Claus.


People say "this tastes like poo" when they taste something bad, but the probability of them truly knowing what poo tastes like is slim to none. This phrase is like the word perfection; we have it, but it's not really legit.



shyvr6 said:


> I don't know if perfection exists, but I think it's a good way to define things that are so close to perfection the only way to describe it would be to call it perfect.


That is perfection. If you look it up, that's what you'll find. But who judges perfection? Humans, and we all have different opinions, so what is a ten for me can be an eight for you.



Red Sun said:


> *Perfection exists.*
> 
> 10/10 is a perfect score. You can pitch a perfect game. Some musicians have perfect pitch.
> 
> It just means there is no way to make something better, given a certain criteria. If blue eyes are considered the best eyes, then you can have perfect eyes. If straight teeth are considered the best teeth, then you can have perfect teeth. etc.


Not when it comes to a person. Yes you can get perfect on a test when it's objective, but not when it's subjective. You can write an essay and think you deserve an A and then your teacher gives you a B. You may think a musician has a perfect pitch, but that's just you.

What I'm trying to say is that perfection is an opinion, not something general that should be respected because some asses with nothing better to do say so (i.e. the people that made this study). That's why I don't "believe" in perfection. Because it's just an opinion... 
Who knows? Some people may actually like how poo tastes...


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha. I think the definition I gave covers that though, right? The criteria for perfection is subjective, but the assumption of this study was that you could find a trend over a large sample of people.

So, for example, if 99% of the population thought poo smelled bad, and 1% thought it was good, you could go with a majority and say not smelling like poo is perfection, or you could take an average and say having 1% of the smell of poo is perfection. Now you have a criteria for what the perfect person smells like.

I understand that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I think to say the study is not legitimate because of that is unfair. Over a large sample of people I think you would see trends, though as it has been pointed out, the study was probably limited to the opinions of a majority caucasian sample base, living in modern times etc.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Perhaps a person can be perfect and those who disagree are simply mistaken. Perhaps we don't know what a perfect person would be like, but it does not follow that a perfect person does not exist.



> People say "this tastes like poo" when they taste something bad, but the probability of them truly knowing what poo tastes like is slim to none. This phrase is like the word perfection; we have it, but it's not really legit.


Except that's an adjective that refers to something. And they're simply using it in a way that really means bad. So this adjective, when used in this sense, can refer to bad food.

However, when someone says there is no perfect person, they're effectively saying they're not something that doesn't exist. How can we say someone is not perfect if we do not know what perfection looks like. All we have is an argument from ignorance or an argument from a vacuous definition. I don't know what a perfect person is, therefore there are no perfect people. This does not follow.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

She's cute but not perfect. Am I allowed to say I don't like her eyebrows? Since she's not real I guess I won't hurt any feelings...


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> *Perhaps a person can be perfect and those who disagree are simply mistaken. Perhaps we don't know what a perfect person would be like, but it does not follow that a perfect person does not exist. *
> 
> Except that's an adjective that refers to something. And they're simply using it in a way that really means bad. So this adjective, when used in this sense, can refer to bad food.
> 
> However, when someone says there is no perfect person, they're effectively saying they're not something that doesn't exist. How can we say someone is not perfect if we do not know what perfection looks like. All we have is an argument from ignorance or an argument from a vacuous definition. I don't know what a perfect person is, therefore there are no perfect people. This does not follow.


-And who's to say what's perfect and what's not? It just proves my point.

-Exactly. It emphasizes on the fact that the food was really bad, but that's just one person.

-Aha, we don't know what a perfect person looks like because there is no such thing! Perfection is something very general that's only an opinion. You can't say this woman is perfect, write it in pavement and expect everyone to agree. Yes the adjective exists, but that doesn't mean anything. People use the word stupid and retarded out of context all the time. Same goes for this word.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Hoppipolla said:


> -And who's to say what's perfect and what's not? It just proves my point.
> 
> -Exactly. It emphasizes on the fact that the food was really bad, but that's just one person.
> 
> -Aha, we don't know what a perfect person looks like because there is no such thing! Perfection is something very general that's only an opinion. You can't say this woman is perfect, write it in pavement and expect everyone to agree. Yes the adjective exists, but that doesn't mean anything. People use the word stupid and retarded out of context all the time. Same goes for this word.


- I wouldn't know who I'd say would be the arbiter of what the perfect person is, but that does not mean one does not exist. So, no, it does not prove your point.

- poo or retard or whatever, when taken as literal, can be tested to see if they are referring to something correctly, given the definitions of these words, otherwise we're just using poetic language or words with negative connotations to belittle someone else. Your analogies do not work.

- You've simply made a leap of faith here. I don't claim there is a perfect person, but neither do I claim there is not one. We don't know if there is one, given the common operative definition (it comes across as the product of Platonism) people seem to be thinking of when using the word perfection. I challenge you to prove such a thing. All you can do is say that people disagree about what things are perfect or say we don't know what is perfect, and conclude from this, it doesn't exist (at least in the case of humans). However, this conclusion does not follow. It would be like me saying that I don't know whether a god exists or not, therefore god does not exist. Or, I could say that we don't know whether a god exists or not because god does not exist. It does not follow in either case.

At this point, I'd like to point out that I'm playing devil's advocate, simply because I'm tired of people parroting such viewpoints all over every forum I visit.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> - I wouldn't know who I'd say would be the arbiter of what the perfect person is, but that does not mean one does not exist. So, no, it does not prove your point.
> 
> - poo or retard or whatever, when taken as literal, can be tested to see if they are referring to something correctly, given the definitions of these words, otherwise we're just using poetic language or words with negative connotations to belittle someone else. Your analogies do not work.
> 
> ...


If you don't know, it doesn't exist, and what do you mean I am taking a "leap of faith?" I had no idea this "argument" would determine such a thing.
We're going nowhere here. I still think I'm right and you're wrong and I'm bored of it, so I agree to disagree.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

polythene said:


> http://english.pravda.ru/science/tech/22-05-2006/80712-beauty-0
> 
> Apparently this is the face of the perfect man. It looks like a mug shot.


Haha! That guy is hideous! What's with the squishy rounded jaw?


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hoppipolla said:


> I think most people understood. It's still ridiculous/untrue. Perfection doesn't exist and this girl is very common, hence why this study is idiotic (part of it, at least).


well if what people found to be most attractive is, as you say, "common", then I guess that should make us feel better because what people find attractive are features that many of us have....and so we don't have to feel like we have to extraordinary to be attractive? dunno? haha


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Well she perfectly looks like my ex girlfriend who pissed off my whole being.
I can't find her attractive. Poor me.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

Shes captures what i would see as attractive in a female. Of course everyone has their own opinions on attractiveness.


----------

